# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Pite e misrit

## Fiori

Për 4-5 persona duhen:
Miell misri 2 gota uji, ujë 2 gota, pak kripë, spinaq 1 kg, vaj 2-3 lugë gjelle.

Mielli i misrit hidhet në një tenxhere me ujë të vluar me pak kripë dhe përzihet derisa të bëhet një llapë e trashë. Hiqet nga zjarri dhe shtrohet në tavë të lyer me yndyrë. Mbi këtë shtrohet mbushja e përgatitur si për byrek me spinaq, sipër hidhet nje shtresë e hollë miell misri. 
Spërkatet me ujë e yndyrë dhe piqet.

----------


## Eni

ah Fiori mua me pelqen shume byreku me miell misri, sidomos ai me spinaq, por dhe buka e misrit aman e kam fiksim.

Sa here shkoj ne Tirane ulem kembe e kryq duek ngrene buke misri te ngrohte te sapo dale nga furra me djath te bardhe. Tamam fshatarçe, po kush po pyet ka lezet mer jahu  :buzeqeshje: 

NJe keshille,

per byrekun me miell misri do te thoja mases se spinaqit t'i shtoje 2 gota uji kos, plus 1-2 kokrra veze.

PO ashtu ne vend qe ta sperkatesh siper byrekun me uje, perdor kosin e ke per te pare qe shija e tij do jete me e mire.

se mos ma marresh per keq moj, kete keshillen time  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

Per keq thote  :ngerdheshje:  Ti as e ke idene sa e gezuar vertet jam qe gjeta kete recete. Ide e mire ajo e kosit, kur e kisha shkruar me lart ne fakt e kisha shkruar thjesht sa per ta hedhur ketu, pa u menduar shume. Por kur gatuan zakonisht duhet te kesh pak "intuinte" per keto gjera, te shtosh te heqesh nga pak sa per lezet.

Po buke me qiqra dhe me djathe, ah dhe ti cme kujton keto gjera... :perqeshje:

----------


## dodoni

Hajt na tregoni se si bëhen këto lloj pitesh (reseniku etj.), se nëse nuk duhet shumë punë, kam vendosur ta bëj një, se më ka marrë malli për to. 

Tung

----------


## m@t

Dua te di se si gatuhet pite me miell te misrit apo pite te kallamojte!
din ndokush?

----------


## Davius

m@t, nuk besoj se ndonjera cike apo edhe cun qe viziton forumin do te mesoj se si gatuhet nje pite nga misri lol, (mos u hidheroni ju goca tani)...por ishte ma mire sipas meje te pyesesh ndonje qyshe se keto cikat e reja jane modernizu dhe nuk dine te gatuajn pita te kallamojta...por gatuajn vetem pizza

----------


## m@t

Ehh tek ne ne Presheve thuhet nji proverb popullor"kur sèsht shiu ben edhe bresheri"...!po edhe nese do ishte pizza e kallamojte do t`ma kishte ona... lol

----------


## Gjallica

Lol Davius ka dhe nga ato qe e dine :perqeshje: 
Sipas versionit tim eshte kjo:..)

Te duhen: 

1. Miell
2. Gjalp
3. Kos
4. Qepe ose Presh
5.Veze
6.Kryp
(permasat beji sipas qefit (lol)

Perberja:
Pasi kurdisen qepet(presht) u hedh krypen,gjalpin, kosin dhe vezet, dhe i le ne nje ane. Pastaj merr tepsine e lyer me gjalp ose vaj ku do hedhesh dhe miellin derisa te mbulohet fundi te cilen e rrafshon me uje ose dhalle. Pastaj merr qepet(presht) e pergatituara dhe i hedh mbi miellin. Siper hedh perseri miell sa ta mbulosh kte perberje dhe e lag perseri si pjesen e pare...Pastaj pasi te piqet e lyen nga siper me gjalp dhe dhalle :ngerdheshje: 

Nese nuk eshte ky versioni i kerkuar atehere mund ta besh si pite(byreket) me miell gruri vetem ndryshon miellin :buzeqeshje: 

Pershendetje!

----------


## m@t

Flm Gjalica
Nese ndokush shpeton nga kjo recete! atëhr do te shkruaj neser se si ishte shija e pites se kallamojte...lol
flm. edhe nji here

----------


## Gjallica

Po dhe nese nuk shpetojne ne paqe do jetojne po he :buzeqeshje: 
Na trego se si do dali po vetem kujdes mos e tepro me miellin (lol) se del buke pastaj jo pete :perqeshje:

----------


## m@t

Pershendetje gjithve e posacerisht Gjalica..
Pasi sa u kthyem nga "kujdesi intensiv mjeksor" lol,deshta te publikoj se receta ishte jashtzakonisht e mire per pregaditjen e pites se kallamojte apo ndoshta vetem mua me pelqeu!
Vetem se ai qe nuk e ka provu nuk e din se si e ka shijen
flm Gjalica

----------


## Puhiza

Ajo receta e mesiperme eshte receta tradicionale, sic e ben dhe gjyshja ime, eshte e shijshme por me e shijshme akoma eshte kjo e meposhtmja: 

Perberesit: 
Miell
Gjalp
Qepe ose Presh
Ndonje domate
speca te kuq
Veze
Krip
Ereza te ndryshme sidomos koper, majdanoz, selino te fresket

Gatimi:
Ne nje tenxhere ku kemi hedhur gjalpin, kaurdisim qepet ose preshte u hedhim krypen,domatet, specat, vezet, dhe i trazojme derisa te zihen pak. Me pas shtojme erezat. I heqim nga zjarri dhe i leme te vaken pak. Marrim miellin dhe e hedhim ne masen qe kemi lene te ftohet ne tenxhere dhe vazhdojme te trazojme, hedhim miell derisa te perftojme nje mase jo shume te qullte.  Pastaj marrim tepsine e lyer me gjalp ose vaj ku do hedhesh masen e pergatitur. E fusim ne furre dhe e pjekim. 
Te siguroj qe do dale shume e mire. 
Hahet e ngrohte.

----------


## StormAngel

E preferuara e imja  :ngerdheshje: 
Pite misri

Përberja 
Për 4-5 persona duhen: 

Miell misri 2 gota uji, ujë 2 gota, pak kripë, spinaq 1 kg, vaj 2-3 lugë gjelle  

Udhezim 

Mielli i misrit hidhet në një tenxhere me ujë të vluar me pak kripë dhe përzihet derisa të bëhet një llapë e trashë. Hiqet nga zjarri dhe shtrohet në tavë të lyer me yndyrë. Mbi këtë shtrohet mbushja e përgatitur si për byrek me spinaq, sipër hidhet nje shtresë e hollë miell misri. 
Spërkatet me ujë e yndyrë dhe piqet.

----------


## Eni

Byreku me miell misri qe ne Shqiperine e Jugut njihet ndryshe si lakror me miell misri apo ne Tirane me fjalen "shapkat", mund te pergatitet si me presh, por dhe me spinaq.

Ne rastin e versionit me presh, ky i prere ne copa te vogla pasi kaurdiset me pak vaj (ulliri), kripe e piper, i shtohet pakez uj dhe lihet te ziehet ne zjarr te ulet derisa preshi te jete zier mire dhe te kete firuar lengu.
Pastaj i shtohet pak djath i bardhe (100 gr.) i shkermoqur ose gjize, 2-3 kokrra veze dhe 1 gote uji kos.
E tere masa perzihet mire dhe eshte gati per t'ia shtruar brumit me miell misri te pergatitur e shtruar me pare ne tepsine ku dhe do piqet lakrori.

Ndersa versioni me spinaq  eshte akoma dhe me i thjeshte.
NUk ka nevoje qe spinaqi te zihet, pasi i ikin dhe velrat vitaminoze qe ka apo i ulet sasia e hekurit qe e karakterizon kete bime.
Spinaqi i prere perzihet me 2-3 kokrrat e vezeve, i shtohet djath (250 gr.) apo sasi e njejte gjize, kos, kripe dhe perzihet e tere masa sa te behet e njetratshme.
Me pas spinaqi i shtrohet brumit te lakrorit ne tepsi.

Ne te dy versionet "gjella" (preshi-spinaqi) nuk perzihet me brumin e misrit, por i hidhet siper.
Pasi e kemi shtruar mbi brum "gjellen" e pluhurosim me miell misri derisa te mbulohet komplet. Me pas e sperkatim me kos persiper dhe me pak vaj.

E pjekim ne furren e parangrohur ne nje temperature prej 180° dhe kur te marre nje si ngjyre ne florir te kuqerremte e heqim dhe e servirim shoqeruar me nje gote kos apo dhalle.

----------


## dodoni

Unë për vete më shumë i pëlqej pitet se picat. 

Shumë falemnderit goca për recetat. Po a di kush të na tregojë se si bëhen pitet e misrit kështu pa perime vetëm me bulmetra, nuk jam i sigurtë por më duket se bëhet me vezë, mazë apo ajkë e kështu.  Poashtu, reseniku që bëhet me hithra e me kos, nëse nuk gabohem. 

Tung Tung

----------


## Gleda

Miredita te gjitheve!

Kush e di se si behet buka e misrit?

----------


## shefqeti11

Gleda kerko pak ne forum edhe ti, ja shikoje kete linkun ketu ke disa receta se si behet  :buzeqeshje: 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...t=51038&page=3

edhe ktu:   http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=46367


P.s. Kur t'a mbarosh se beri na nis ndonje cop me DHL  :perqeshje:  lol

----------

